# Is GC Dying?



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I've just about given up on this place. I take a look a few times a month but there is not much here of interest. I've also noticed the membership is very limited and the mods are just about invisible. Too bad.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

It’s only boring because you have everyone blocked, shame you’ll never know though. Pretty sure I’m on that list! Haha


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Lol


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Steadfastly said:


> I've just about given up on this place. I take a look a few times a month but there is not much here of interest. I've also noticed the membership is very limited and the mods are just about invisible. Too bad.


Not true, I’ve met some awesome people, picked up a few quality instruments, learned some invaluable information on everything from tech to politics(not really haha) in my short time as a memeber.

Don’t know what it was like before, don’t care, just trying to live in the present.

*edit* for the memes! Forgot the memes! Hilarious.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

tdotrob said:


> Not true, I’ve met some awesome people, picked up a few quality instruments, learned some invaluable information on everything from tech to politics(not really haha) in my short time as a memeber.
> 
> Don’t know what it was like before, don’t care, just trying to live in the present.
> 
> *edit* for the memes! Forgot the memes! Hilarious.


Steadly is just trying to stir up some action and he's a little upset. Gets run out of here. Banned from the Acoustic Guitar forum and now things aren't going super well at the Gear Page. its funny how the nicest guys seem to have such a hard time getting along...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Things are always a little slower in the summer when people have other things to do.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I can post more often if you like.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

No.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Budda said:


> No.


no to butters or no to Steadly?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Budda said:


> No.


Does this refer to Steady or Butterknucket? 

Edit: insert appropriate meme


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

vadsy said:


> no to butters or no to Steadly?





KapnKrunch said:


> Does this refer to Steady or Butterknucket?
> 
> Edit: insert appropriate meme


No to GC dying.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

LOL GC dying? Not even close.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Budda said:


> No to GC dying.


Lol. Sorry BK.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

It's like any other forum. It goes through members, some join, some leave and there is a core group that seem to be the most active overall. It's not dying, it's the same as it's always been to me.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> Does this refer to Steady or Butterknucket?
> 
> Edit: insert appropriate meme


lol, late to the party and ignore function blind by choice


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I think it's as good as it's always been, but if it doesn't make the grade, why not endeavour to improve it instead of giving up? Or are you disappointed that your attempts to improve it were taken as baiting? 

There are a lot of characters in this play. It's my preferred theatre.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> Things are always a little slower in the summer when people have other things to do.



This isn't a normal spring/summer though.

Maybe he finds it boring because of all the coronavirus talk. I mean, it isn't like there is anything else capturing the news cycle these days so there isn't as much to talk about.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*"Is GC dying?"
*
Only when you pry the computer mouse from my cold, dead hand!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

colchar said:


> This isn't a normal spring/summer though.
> 
> Maybe he finds it boring because of all the coronavirus talk. I mean, it isn't like there is anything else capturing the news cycle these days so there isn't as much to talk about.


That does get kinda boring after a while, but GC is not dead. Since we've been locked down, I've met some great people, made deals with some great people, taken part in a lot of interesting discussions, and learned a lot of new stuff. What more could a person want?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Boop boop boop

Merry go Merry go Merry go round.....


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

♫ Doggie, doggie .. buffalo, buffalo ..


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Same as it ever was, same as it ever was, same as it ever was


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> What more could a person want?


To get laid.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

player99 said:


> To get laid.


Now you soundd like @Electraglide


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Verne said:


> Now you soundd like @Electraglide


Damned straight. Name me something more important.....go ahead, ask any teenager or anyone over 65. 
@steady......this is still the same nut house it's been for years. If the cyber trolls get you down just tell them what Noah told all the animals (except the unicorns) on Mount Ararat, "Go forth and multiply". Or maybe it was Joseph Smith. Then again it could be this guy.
https://y.yarn.co/85ff45b0-a934-49d6-88ad-3e2969016d62.mp4?1590266397855


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

GC is dead, long live GC!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

jb welder said:


> Yes.


Ouch.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Dying? I don’t know.

Changing? Definitely. 

For the better? I’m not sure.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

bah

humbug

GC is not dead. some of the more interesting opinions I often read, here

thanks to you all


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's an experiment to try. Make GC only have gear-related and music-related sub-forums for a week, and see what happens. It is, after all, a guitar forum, or at least is supposed to be. Maybe a once-a-year "house-cleaning" to remind us of that might be a good thing, and focus our attention more appropriately. Just a thought.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

player99 said:


> To get laid.


the more you lower your standards, the better your odds


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Here's an experiment to try. Make GC only have gear-related and music-related sub-forums for a week, and see what happens. It is, after all, a guitar forum, or at least is supposed to be. Maybe a once-a-year "house-cleaning" to remind us of that might be a good thing, and focus our attention more appropriately. Just a thought.


Agree, personally. 

No Open Mic = Less BS from me.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Here's an experiment to try. Make GC only have gear-related and music-related sub-forums for a week, and see what happens. It is, after all, a guitar forum, or at least is supposed to be. Maybe a once-a-year "house-cleaning" to remind us of that might be a good thing, and focus our attention more appropriately. Just a thought.


one of your better experiment ideas but sadly something that would actually kill this place. logging in most days and hitting 'new posts' gets you a top ten of 7 political poasts. do you guys want Steadly to win, ...this is how Steadly wins

I say keep this place as is, most people hit up Youtube, L&M or gear page for guitar stuff anyways. open mic and politics is all we need here


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

How many "pedal order" questions do we need?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

cheezyridr said:


> the more you lower your standards, the better your odds


That's what I keep telling the ladies. They're not buying it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> the more you lower your standards, the better your odds


Standards? Who's got standards? We don't need no stinkin' standards. Just remember MM.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

@mhammer we could then try the opposite and just talk about all things but music/guitar and see what happens. 

this place thrives on both. And we’re all free to attend and discuss or not.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Standards? Who's got standards? We don't need no stinkin' standards. Just remember MM.


that’s gross. standards are important


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sambonee said:


> @mhammer we could then try the opposite and just talk about all things but music/guitar and see what happens.
> 
> this place thrives on both. And we’re all free to attend and discuss or not.


we’re not far off. 
the dive into the political deep end of recent years is disappointing and that kind of mentality only cheapens this place to Facebook levels where they try and recruit people for al-Qaeda 

Make GC about gear again


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

sambonee said:


> @mhammer we could then try the opposite and just talk about all things but music/guitar and see what happens.
> 
> this place thrives on both. And we’re all free to attend and discuss or not.


This is true too. Its the "coffee shop" for a lot of guys here.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> This is true too. Its the "coffee shop" for a lot of guys here.


only after the coffee shop has politely asked them to leave the premises


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

KapnKrunch said:


> This is true too. Its the "coffee shop" for a lot of guys here.


I hope it’s not dying. Change, evolve...yes.
Also, I need this “coffee shop “ right now.
I’m sorry for not posting more to keep it interesting, but, I will return when things get better.
I do enjoy reading a lot of the posts.
Hoping the “Random” will hit 20000 posts.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Here's an experiment to try. Make GC only have gear-related and music-related sub-forums for a week, and see what happens. It is, after all, a guitar forum, or at least is supposed to be. Maybe a once-a-year "house-cleaning" to remind us of that might be a good thing, and focus our attention more appropriately. Just a thought.


This forum delves into those non music/non guitar areas far less than any other guitar related forum I've ever been a part of.
Some of those are not longer around.
And as to steady's initial question/comment--I've been a part of forums that died.
This is nothing like any of them.
Some were good, but went downhill.
Some were good, but people slowly drifted away.
Some were good & changed.
One just closed--no idea why.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I come here for the friendly banter, memes, members new acquisitions and tech posts. I ask far more than I can answer, but I do try to add my part when/if I can. The pure differences between members keeps this board interesting for me. I generally avoid the politics and religion exhanges, but they happen on any board. I would lose part of my day, and the enjoyment I get from the board if it were to actually fizzle out. I've only met a few members, but I have a good idea of what can mostly be expected from other members. Whether it's advice, tech knowledge, devil's advocate, or straight out disagreement. It's what makes this board more personal for me. I think it's alive and well, but if you come here looking for one thing only, then maybe you'll see it as dying. It's like any large gathering of people, even though there is a common bond, conversation will stray from that single topic, and it's your choice to stay and partake, or leave looking for that single conversation.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Idea: If you're worried about the forum dying, perhaps note your screen time vs outdoor time and try to balance the two.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Let me be absolutely clear. I wasn't suggesting _removal_ of the non-guitar/non-music subfora, merely a short-duration moratorium. A "cleanse"/fast if you will, to help tidy the frayed edges and improve focus of the forum. If we can't survive that, then perhaps the site should consider dropping the "Guitars" from the domain-name.

Even hobby-related forums can suffer from attention-deficit-disorder from time to time. No harm or shame in admitting it and taking modest corrective steps. And if folks have any non-guitar/music stuff they feel absolutely _compelled_ to post about, just save 'em up, edit and spellcheck them while you're waiting, filter them for value-vs-impulsive-brain-farts and when the gates open again, post them. In the meantime, adding value as a site where guitar-related matters are discussed is a good thing.

The one caveat for this hypothetical I would stress is _*highly obvious*_ advance notice in a prominent place and very visible way. There are some who come here daily, and seemingly hourly, and others who only visit intermittently. I don't think Dave and any others need to grapple with a torrent of what-the-hell-happened inquiries and posts. If you know it's coming, and how long it would last for, then it's simply a matter of waiting, rather than complaining.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Let me be absolutely clear. I wasn't suggesting _removal_ of the non-guitar/non-music subfora, merely a short-duration moratorium. A "cleanse"/fast if you will, to help tidy the frayed edges and improve focus of the forum. If we can't survive that, then perhaps the site should consider dropping the "Guitars" from the domain-name.





mhammer said:


> The one caveat for this hypothetical I would stress is _*highly obvious*_ advance notice in a prominent place and very visible way. There are some who come here daily, and seemingly hourly, and others who only visit intermittently. I don't think Dave and any others need to grapple with a torrent of what-the-hell-happened inquiries and posts. If you know it's coming, and how long it would last for, then it's simply a matter of waiting, rather than complaining.


I wonder if @GuitarsCanada (Scott) and @davetcan (Dave) are following this and what their thoughts are on the topic.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> I wonder if @GuitarsCanada (Scott) and @davetcan (Dave) are following this and what their thoughts are on the topic.


pretty sure we're both ignoring it.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> pretty sure we're both ignoring it.


Thanks for my laugh fro the day.

"fro" is left over "form" before you taught me the currect spelling.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

My response to the OP would be "GC will die if God wills it".


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> God


^)@#


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Seems a case of "go play guitar and get offline for a while."

Read manuals to gear you own. Learn a new riff/lick. Practice to a click. Record something. Learn a new genre. Write. Learn how to do your own action and intonation. Clean your guitar(s).

The internet doesn't let things die. This place will still be here.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Budda said:


> Seems a case of "go play guitar and get offline for a while."
> 
> Read manuals to gear you own. Learn a new riff/lick. Practice to a click. Record something. Learn a new genre. Write. Learn how to do your own action and intonation. Clean your guitar(s).


Great advice.


> The internet doesn't let things die. This place will still be here.


So is my backyard if I ignore it. Unfortunately the weeds-to-grass ratio changes substantially in my absence. That's also one of the attributes of the internet.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

davetcan said:


> pretty sure we're both ignoring it.


Good for you, having the ability to ignore something without a piece of software. That is a lost art in this age. 

I knew this thread was going to be another steadly shit-show, but I *chose* to weigh in anyways. Wouldn't it be nice if everyone had such superpowers? Much like common sense itself, that used to be a common ability. Now just think how many Karens we have here, trying to change the landscape because it doesn't walk in lockstep with their own narrow belief systems. Maybe instead of the forum taking a break, they need to? AFAIK, no subforum or thread is mandatory viewing or participation.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

davetcan said:


> My response to the OP would be "GC will die if God wills it".


Bahahaha! Oh Dave, how TGP of you.........^)@#


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Good for you, having the ability to ignore something without a piece of software. That is a lost art in this age.
> 
> I knew this thread was going to be another steadly shit-show, but I *chose* to weigh in anyways. Wouldn't it be nice if everyone had such superpowers? Much like common sense itself, that used to be a common ability. Now just think how many Karens we have here, trying to change the landscape because it doesn't walk in lockstep with their own narrow belief systems. Maybe instead of the forum taking a break, they need to? AFAIK, no subforum or thread is mandatory viewing or participation.


It's a bit like the 10-cobs-for-a-dollar bin at the grocery store in August, H/D. You have to fight your way through an awful lot of crap leftovers to find anything edible, and that isn't simply abandoned husks. I don't mind shoving a bit of it aside, but at a certain point it starts to feel like the whole bin is husks, so there's no point in digging, or even going to the store. It's an entirely fair question to ask if the cobs-to-husks ratio has become a bit of a disincentive.

I think it would be interesting, and perhaps a little embarrassing, if we could view stats for our posts, clustered into music/guitar-related and "other" categories. How much of our respective personal activity has anything to do with guitars or music? And if it doesn't, then why are we here? Is it simply our preferred echo-chamber?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I think it would be interesting, and perhaps a little embarrassing, if we could view stats for our posts, clustered into music/guitar-related and "other" categories. How much of our respective personal activity has anything to do with guitars or music? And if it doesn't, then why are we here? Is it simply our preferred echo-chamber?


It could be me but i suspect that you'd find that the vast majority of members spend little to no time in either the Open Mic or Politics. Politics is full of the same 10 to 15 people posting daily. The Open Mic will have a few more regular posters but not many. When you put that against the fact that we have over 11,000 members ..........................


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> ... Karens we have here, trying to change the landscape because it doesn't walk in lockstep with their own narrow belief systems.
> 
> Maybe instead of the forum taking a break, they need to? ...


Exactly.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

bzrkrage said:


> Bahahaha! Oh Dave, how TGP of you.........^)@#


I have to live up to my avatar.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Here's an experiment to try. Make GC only have gear-related and music-related sub-forums for a week, and see what happens. It is, after all, a guitar forum, or at least is supposed to be. Maybe a once-a-year "house-cleaning" to remind us of that might be a good thing, and focus our attention more appropriately. Just a thought.


There's a remarkable thing about pretty much all of the people who grouse about the decline of this forum, and who sometimes express their high-minded yearning that it support only guitar- and music-related discussion. These people are nearly always doing their grousing in two of the TWENTY-FOUR sub-sections of this forum, the two that are specifically NOT for discussion of guitars and music.

Most of the other twenty-two sub-sections are ALREADY pretty much the Nirvana that the whiners say they want, sub-forums almost entirely focused on guitars and music with little discussion that challenges or questions the whiners' views about the rest of life. Yet the whiners are so often in the two open discussion threads, and so often pissing and moaning about how very far beneath them the level of discussion in them has fallen.

Why? It seems an inescapable conclusion that they come here because they themselves want to "discuss" their ideas in the broader world outside of music. They absolutely want more than a guitar-and-music discussion board. However it's not really 'discussion' they want; they want their posts to be admired and supported - don't we all? - but not much else. More than some, they resent having their assertions challenged, questioned, undermined and contradicted, and they don't like being wrong - who does? The difference between them and most others is that they think it's the adult thing to do to come and urinate their wounded feelings into the open discussion threads that they don't have to be visiting at all!

There's no diuretic more effective than bruising the egos of some of the whiners here. Yet they do seem to rather enjoy having a place to pontificate while they piss and moan about others who disagree with them. They'd like to make sure that those who disagree with them have no place to voice their disagreement. De-platforming is so much easier than discussing, defending, proving.

There's only a large handful of the whiners here, not nearly all of the supporters of and participants in the forum. So a suggestion, equivalent in rudeness to your own: why don't the handful of you shake the drops off your equipment, wash your hands, and avail yourselves of one of the many easy ways to set up your own forum? Actually BE moderators instead of self-appointed whiners in this one? Restrict access to only those with whom you agree and never again suffer the wounds and travails of dealing with an actual cross-section of people with varying backgrounds, knowledge, education, experience and opinions. Use your "tolerance" mantra the way you like it, meaning "tolerate everyone who is like me and make everyone else be like me".

Thereby y'all might spare people here your frequent smelly urinations about how much it stinks here.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> only after the coffee shop has politely asked them to leave the premises


The only people needing some to leave because of their speech are the social justice zingers. The free speech advocates only eject people from coffee shops because of behavior not thought.


As @boyscout said

De-platforming is so much easier than discussing, defending, proving.


this above is their new tool of control. 

I can use hear it now: Unplug the man’s amp. Gotcha now

I bet they’d say.


Edited for clarity.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Two cents.

I just joined a long-standing song-writing forum where everything is divided rigidly into sections and never the twain shall meet. The home page shows the latest views by members and a huge list of potential categories to investigate. I have spent little to no time there in the past month. 

I think it's more "engaging" the way it's done here, with everything lumped onto the New Posts page (except Politics and Religion, I can't even find that, luckily). 

It's easy enough to ignore the Open Mic, if I want to, although if that was separated from the music and the gear, I would consider it an improvement...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

mhammer said:


> It's a bit like the 10-cobs-for-a-dollar bin at the grocery store in August, H/D. You have to fight your way through an awful lot of crap leftovers to find anything edible, and that isn't simply abandoned husks. I don't mind shoving a bit of it aside, but at a certain point it starts to feel like the whole bin is husks, so there's no point in digging, or even going to the store. It's an entirely fair question to ask if the cobs-to-husks ratio has become a bit of a disincentive.
> 
> I think it would be interesting, and perhaps a little embarrassing, if we could view stats for our posts, clustered into music/guitar-related and "other" categories. How much of our respective personal activity has anything to do with guitars or music? And if it doesn't, then why are we here? Is it simply our preferred echo-chamber?


It's also a place where a lot of folks who don't know each other irl, that includes many friendships where people DO now know each other in person, know each other, and as our lives and interests change, it's cool to stay in touch. A community, if you will. I would miss it stripped bare.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

The controlled speech crowd hates being uncomfortable.

What I see in this thread..... I see a guy trying to create an environment that he personally will flourish in, while others will be bored. His eloquent use of English illustrates his level of intelligence, which is far superior to mine, yet he still gives himself away over time with his comments. 

I`ve spent my life working with men and women who, for the most part use language in an admirable way...tell it like it is....end up with a result that makes sense, based on previous communication.

Politically correct is for politicians, and those who want to find favor with those who need a safe space and are afraid of truth...truth is confrontational just like reality...you just can`t hide from either for long.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

boyscout said:


> There's no diuretic more effective than bruising the egos of some of the whiners here. . .


Nice one .. lol


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sambonee said:


> The only people needing some to leave. Cause of speech are the social justice zingers. The free speech advocates only eject people from coffee shops because of behavior not thought.
> 
> 
> As @boyscout said
> ...


not only have you taken a dive off the deep end but you have taken a dive off the deep end. please continue


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Let me be absolutely clear. I wasn't suggesting _removal_ of the non-guitar/non-music subfora, merely a short-duration moratorium. A "cleanse"/fast if you will, to help tidy the frayed edges and improve focus of the forum. I


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Karens we have here, trying to change the landscape because it doesn't walk in lockstep with their own narrow belief systems..





boyscout said:


> the egos of some of the whiners here.


say the mega Karens and mega whiners

lulz


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

mhammer said:


> It's a bit like the 10-cobs-for-a-dollar bin at the grocery store in August, H/D. You have to fight your way through an awful lot of crap leftovers to find anything edible, and that isn't simply abandoned husks. I don't mind shoving a bit of it aside, but at a certain point it starts to feel like the whole bin is husks, so there's no point in digging, or even going to the store. It's an entirely fair question to ask if the cobs-to-husks ratio has become a bit of a disincentive.


It takes that much effort on your part not to click on a subforum or two?




> I think it would be interesting, and perhaps a little embarrassing, if we could view stats for our posts, clustered into music/guitar-related and "other" categories.



Why would it be embarrassing? Some of us have varied interests.




> How much of our respective personal activity has anything to do with guitars or music?


Who fucking cares? I mean other than you?




> And if it doesn't, then why are we here?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Back to the main topic, I think the forum is more active now than it has through most of the time I've been a member. Granted I've taken some breaks. But I see people joining and participating, when at most points since I've been a member it's been just a core group of people. I don't see an issue with the open mic forum being active. Every forum has an equivalent section. I think ours is fairly moderated personally. Some people just aren't happy without something to be pissed off about though.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I like being able to swear on this forum. Fuck.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have not had the impression that this form has been in decline. My participation ebbs and flows but I think that's all me, not the site.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

can we pause for a moment and give credit where it's due? this place is basically falling apart and Steadly shows up, from a month hiatus, after you Philistines run him out of town and throws up a thread that brings us all back together? this thing is trending, that's skill work. to take time out of his day online shilling for Alvareza and Eastmont, to circumvent his own ignore list and and better judgement, to wallow through the unclean after ascension to bustling forums he still checks in to show how much he loves you dicks


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I have not had the impression that this form has been in decline. My participation ebbs and flows but I think that's all me, not the site.


don't forget your alter egos


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> I've just about given up on this place. I take a look a few times a month but there is not much here of interest. I've also noticed the membership is very limited and the mods are just about invisible. Too bad.


What I see here is more activity, most likely because folks aren't doing their regular thing and are forced to stay home, which can get pretty boring. Of course, that shows in the content, and even though everyone is doing things they either haven't done before, such as was mentioned; recording, pouring through gear manuals, writing, etc., or have begun to do, there's only so much everyone can talk about considering our situation. So, there's probably a lot more banter and chat going on. This is a good thing because we all need to keep sane and connect with one another during these most absurd times. It may not seem very interesting for you but it's a much needed thing for everyone, including you. So, why not get involved?

That leads me to the question being begged here, what is you want to see that will peak your interest? What are your expectations? What can you offer to make it more interesting? Lets hear from you Stead, give us your thoughts on this matter. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

colchar said:


>


Yeah, I think @mhammer was suggesting that some of us need a time out. Standing in the corner no doubt.

 is right.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think he was saying "let's see how much of the forum is regularly being used to talk about music and equipment" but go off.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

boyscout said:


> Yeah, I think @mhammer was suggesting that some of us need a time out. Standing in the corner no doubt.
> 
> is right.


lol. Dave was literally in here twenty minutes ago with a doggie bag picking up after you and colchair because you guys started swinging for the political fences. I love the entitlement and lack of repercussions here


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> not only have you taken a dive off the deep end but you have taken a dive off the deep end. please continue


I don’t understand where your comment comes from. Until recently, what one opines has not been sufficient grounds to separate them from the general populous. 

so in recent times it’s the word/thought police that have been pushing this narrative. And it’s firmly on the hard left wing. AKA the thought / politics that have lead to our worldwide clusterfudge. LMK if you need a neon sign.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sambonee said:


> I don’t understand where your comment comes from. Until recently, what one opines has not been sufficient grounds to separate them from the general populous.
> 
> so in recent times it’s the word/thought police that have been pushing this narrative. And it’s firmly on the hard left wing. AKA the thought / politics that have lead to our worldwide clusterfudge. LMK if you need a neon sign.


neon is out, LED's are more efficient and readily available.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

vadsy said:


> .... after you Philistines run him out of town ...


There's a fine line between a Philistine and a Deplorable. I think that Philistine is a more artsy term and, with all the recent blathering about getting rid of certain forums and/or members, I am prepared to compromise by conducting myself as a Philistine on the Open Mic and as a Deplorable on the Political Forum.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

boyscout said:


> Actually BE moderators instead of self-appointed whiners in this one? Restrict access to only those with whom you agree and never again suffer the wounds and travails of dealing with an actual cross-section of people with varying backgrounds, knowledge, education, experience and opinions. Use your "tolerance" mantra the way you like it, meaning "tolerate everyone who is like me and make everyone else be like me".


I was banned/deleted by a 'self imposed mod'.
Look whose still here.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

vadsy said:


> this thing is trending, that's skill work


Six pages in 17hrs is impressive.
However, I'm guessing that Steadly see's only seven posts.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Six pages is in 17hrs is impressive.
> However, I'm guessing that Steadly see's only seven posts.


he knows how to put a hit together and have it shoot up the charts, I'll give him that. and he's not even involved beyond the first post. dude is a marketing genius.
over 1200 views, 85 posts and that's after mods had to delete some. we've got nothing that can touch those numbers on the front page right now in the time frame. kudos. sadly it kinda supports his statement


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> It's a bit like the 10-cobs-for-a-dollar bin at the grocery store in August, H/D. You have to fight your way through an awful lot of crap leftovers to find anything edible, and that isn't simply abandoned husks. I don't mind shoving a bit of it aside, but at a certain point it starts to feel like the whole bin is husks, so there's no point in digging, or even going to the store. It's an entirely fair question to ask if the cobs-to-husks ratio has become a bit of a disincentive.
> 
> I think it would be interesting, and perhaps a little embarrassing, if we could view stats for our posts, clustered into music/guitar-related and "other" categories. How much of our respective personal activity has anything to do with guitars or music? And if it doesn't, then why are we here? Is it simply our preferred echo-chamber?


If you're stuck with husks you can always make these








or something like this








or even do this
WeeWork Kids Craft: Corn Husk Paper | Mommy Poppins - Things to Do with Kids
Worst comes to worst, if it gets you down, don't come to this section of the store.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Jim Wellington said:


> The controlled speech crowd hates being uncomfortable.
> 
> What I see in this thread..... I see a guy trying to create an environment that he personally will flourish in, while others will be bored. His eloquent use of English illustrates his level of intelligence, which is far superior to mine, yet he still gives himself away over time with his comments.
> 
> ...


Are you suggesting that those who are not eloquent are not intelligent?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Are you suggesting that those who are not eloquent are not intelligent?


Handsome is as handsome does.

Or, judge people by their actions, not their words.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I laugh at how that same bunch of monkeys rant about how their free will is being stifled in a privately owned forum with pretty sraight forward rules.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Handsome is as handsome does.
> 
> Or, judge people by their actions, not their words.


True but for a lot of us all we have is peoples words. For some their words like their handshakes are a thing of the past.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

The atmosphere is different since ownership change.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> I think he was saying "let's see how much of the forum is regularly being used to talk about music and equipment" but go off.



I think he was saying "do as I say, not as I do".


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> The atmosphere is different since ownership change.


No, I don't think it is. Only changes is Dave is on and Scott is less stressed because he's a millionaire. Everything else is the same


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

laristotle said:


> The atmosphere is different since ownership change.


Really, how so?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Really, how so?


Dave, is that you?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

vadsy said:


> Scott is less stressed...


In actual fact, IIRC from recent posts, Scott is under extreme stress at this point in time.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

greco said:


> In actual fact, IIRC from recent posts, Scott is under extreme stress at this point in time.


I'm sure you understand I meant this in the context of this thread and forum ownership


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

davetcan said:


> Dave, is that you?


Dave is David's evil twin. Said so himself.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

laristotle said:


> Dave is David's evil twin. Said so himself.


So did I make your ignore list, or you can't be bothered to elaborate?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

sulphur said:


> So did I make your ignore list, or you can't be bothered to elaborate?


Sorry, I thought that you were making a David joke. 

Besides all the hickups (slow speeds, double posts etc), it just seemed different to me.
Not bad or good. Just different.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

laristotle said:


> Sorry, I thought that you were making a David joke.
> 
> Besides all the hickups (slow speeds, double posts etc), it just seemed different to me.
> Not bad or good. Just different.


I find the moderation to be the same as it ever was.

When Scott changed the system, that's when the double posts came into play,
simply solved by refreshing, rather than pounding the reply button again.
The lag, who knows what that issue is, it's not a constant matter though.

About the only difference I've noticed is that they've let security cerificate expire several times.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Sorry, I thought that you were making a David joke.
> 
> Besides all the hickups (slow speeds, double posts etc), it just seemed different to me.
> Not bad or good. Just different.


I was attempting to make a Henman joke, sorry!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

davetcan said:


> I was attempting to make a Henman joke, sorry!


I think we were all on the same page. 

It was an actual question though.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I was banned/deleted by a 'self imposed mod'.
> Look whose still here.


You were almost Norman Mailered.
well, never mind.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Dave, is that you?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> The atmosphere is different since ownership change.





vadsy said:


> No, I don't think it is. Only changes is Dave is on and Scott is less stressed because he's a millionaire. Everything else is the same


yeah, they take opposite positions, & I gave both a Like.
My opinion is somewhere in between--closer to Aristotle's.

I did like the joke (I presume) about Scott being a millionaire.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Electraglide said:


> Are you suggesting that those who are not eloquent are not intelligent?


No not at all...just stating that his ability to use language, and his vocabulary, exceed mine.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> say the mega Karens and mega whiners
> 
> lulz


It's always fun having the 'anti-everything' guy weigh in. 

"I know you are but what am I?" ------- really? Fuck, I bet your dad can beat up my dad, too. 

lulzy-wulzy indeed


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Well apparently it's not dead


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> It's always fun having the 'anti-everything' guy weigh in.
> 
> "I know you are but what am I?" ------- really? Fuck, I bet your dad can beat up my dad, too.
> 
> lulzy-wulzy indeed


U mad brah? did someone beat you up and then your dad too?

I'm sure Karens can't see that theyre being Karens but... youre a Karen, dude


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Budda said:


> I think he was saying "let's see how much of the forum is regularly being used to talk about music and equipment" but go off.


If you and @mhammer raise your eyes, look a little higher or lower on the main contents page of the forum, you'll see that MOST of the sections of the forum are "regularly being used to talk about music and equipment". You can ever-so-easily "see how much of the forum" is being used for it.

But y'all already know that.

Lamentations that those subjects are not being well covered in this section where they are *specifically NOT* the intended use of the section are just smelly canards, stand-ins for an unrelated complaint that their authors cannot directly make either honestly or reasonably here.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I dont think you understand what mark was saying, but it doesnt matter. Things will continue to slowly change as they always do.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> U mad brah? did someone beat you up and then your dad too?
> 
> I'm sure Karens can't see that theyre being Karens but... youre a Karen, dude


Doubling down on the "I know you are but what am I."

Good call.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> It's always fun having the 'anti-everything' guy weigh in.
> 
> "I know you are but what am I?" ------- really? Fuck, I bet your dad can beat up my dad, too.
> 
> lulzy-wulzy indeed





High/Deaf said:


> Doubling down on the "I know you are but what am I."
> 
> Good call.


I like it. 

step one. pull something out of the grade one catalogue days and then double-down immediately. step two, accuse the other guy of doing it.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Probably would have been smarter to come back with the old tan pants burn. That's so very effective.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Why is this thread?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> Why is this thread?


Because Steadly.

We should all go the the JW Forum, make a similar pronouncement and see what happens.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Probably would have been smarter to come back with the old tan pants burn. That's so very effective.


shucks, missed my opportunity. you win. 

John Galt salutes you. grab some whiskey and celebrate



High/Deaf said:


> Don't need to smoke a bowl to chill. I've got $100 bottles of whisky.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Because Steadly.
> 
> We should all go the the JW Forum, make a similar pronouncement and see what happens.


this is a good post. highly recommend


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Dave, is that you?




Dave's not here man.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Because Steadly.
> 
> We should all go the the JW Forum, make a similar pronouncement and see what happens.


There's a forum?

I'll bet that's a barrel of laughs.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> There's a forum?
> 
> I'll bet that's a barrel of laughs.


I'm just guessing. Limits on membership though


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Milkman said:


> There's a forum?
> 
> I'll bet that's a barrel of laughs.


about as much as a liberal convention.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Distortion said:


> about as much as a liberal convention.


great search engine though...


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> There's a forum?
> 
> I'll bet that's a barrel of laughs.


Curiosity got the better of me ....................

Jehovah's Witness Discussion Forum | JW.Org Community Information

I had to see if they have the equivalent of Open Mic and Political forums.

Yes they do.

I keeed you not - they have a thread entitled "Joanie the Jehovah Witness Stripper".


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

No
Limits on entering. Only limits on staying.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

This thread makes me feel like I am dying.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Curiosity got the better of me ....................
> 
> Jehovah's Witness Discussion Forum | JW.Org Community Information
> 
> ...


Why don't they send_ her_ door to door?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jimsz said:


> What I see here is more activity, most likely because folks aren't doing their regular thing and are forced to stay home, which can get pretty boring. Of course, that shows in the content, and even though everyone is doing things they either haven't done before, such as was mentioned; recording, pouring through gear manuals, writing, etc., or have begun to do, there's only so much everyone can talk about considering our situation. So, there's probably a lot more banter and chat going on. This is a good thing because we all need to keep sane and connect with one another during these most absurd times. It may not seem very interesting for you but it's a much needed thing for everyone, including you. So, why not get involved?
> 
> That leads me to the question being begged here, what is you want to see that will peak your interest? What are your expectations? What can you offer to make it more interesting? Lets hear from you Stead, give us your thoughts on this matter. Inquiring minds want to know.


There is a lot of nastiness here that the owner/mods should have nuked a long time ago. This has lead to a lot less friendly place to come to. I had a PM from a well liked member expressing the same thing. That is one thing.

Another is the lack of new and interesting threads. There is a lack of them. The acoustic forum is just about dead and in the other forums we hear from the same members over and over, which is good for loyalty but bad for the gene pool. 

Some may disagree and that is your prerogative but I have been here a long time and have seen a gradual decline here. 

I will check in from time to time to see if things have changed but I am spending time elsewhere, where there is better control and more interesting and informative threads.

In the meantime, I must thank a number of members who have taught me many things about the music business and equipment that helps to make it. Best regards to all of you.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> . ... I am spending time elsewhere, where there is better control and more interesting and informative threads.
> .



Congratulations on your decision.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Congratulations on your decision.


Does Agile have a forum?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Why don't they send_ her_ door to door?


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Budda said:


> I dont think you understand what mark was saying, but it doesnt matter.


Oh I understand very well what @mhammer was saying in this thread. We agree though, that what he was saying doesn't matter. All praise to the moderators for ignoring him.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

boyscout said:


> Oh I understand very well what @mhammer was saying in this thread. We agree though, that what he was saying doesn't matter. All praise to the moderators for ignoring him.


I dont understand your hostility here.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Oops. Posted in wrong thread.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Budda said:


> I dont understand your hostility here.


I could be wrong but I'll go out on a limb 

Mark has suggested shutting down discussions on this forum related to things that he doesn't agree with. Now he used a lot of flowery words and was quite verbose but that is my understanding of the meaning behind his proposal. Of course this would just be a "trial" exercise and everything would revert to normal in 2 weeks or so. To what end? This is after all "The Open Mic". It's very purpose is to discuss things unrelated to guitars and music, if you so choose. It would serve no purpose at all if topics were restricted to ONLY music and guitars. 

The easiest way to avoid getting upset by things you don't agree with is to simply stop visiting this forum and stick to the rest. Why should the silent 11,000+ members lose out because a few people get upset with things that are occasionally discussed here? 

Anyway maybe @boyscout had a different reason. If so he can chime in. 

And I could have completely misinterpreted Mark's post, in which case he can correct me. 

My 0.02 cents.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@davetcan My understanding was that Mark wanted to conduct an experiment with controls to see how much we really do talk about music and gear versus "off-topic" discussion. Not that he disagreed with things said outside those realms. He chimes in often enough in open mic that I was under the impression he wasn't disagreeing with the section lol.

It would be cool to get a definitive answer, but I also stop thinking about it as soon as I leave the forum.

I think people are getting tightly wound over nothing here, but I could be wrong.

Like I've been saying - if it's bothering you (general you, not Dave) then shut down the computer and play or take a walk.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well here's his quote (post #31)

_"Here's an experiment to try. *Make GC only have gear-related and music-related sub-forums for a week*, and see what happens. It is, after all, a guitar forum, or at least is supposed to be. Maybe a once-a-year "house-cleaning" to remind us of that might be a good thing, and focus our attention more appropriately. Just a thought."_



Budda said:


> @davetcan My understanding was that Mark wanted to conduct an experiment with controls to see how much we really do talk about music and gear versus "off-topic" discussion. Not that he disagreed with things said outside those realms. He chimes in often enough in open mic that I was under the impression he wasn't disagreeing with the section lol.
> 
> It would be cool to get a definitive answer, but I also stop thinking about it as soon as I leave the forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

And quote #2.



mhammer said:


> Let me be absolutely clear. I wasn't suggesting _removal_ of the non-guitar/non-music subfora, *merely a short-duration moratorium. A "cleanse"/fast if you will, to help tidy the frayed edges and improve focus of the forum.* If we can't survive that, then perhaps the site should consider dropping the "Guitars" from the domain-name.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

There's absolutely no reason to shut it down for a week unless the endgame is "well wasn't that nice, maybe we should leave those nasty forums closed." 

And as for cleansing, well 3 tablets of Dulcolax along with a gallon of water should produce astonishing results.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Well here's his quote (post #31)
> 
> _"Here's an experiment to try. *Make GC only have gear-related and music-related sub-forums for a week*, and see what happens. It is, after all, a guitar forum, or at least is supposed to be. Maybe a once-a-year "house-cleaning" to remind us of that might be a good thing, and focus our attention more appropriately. Just a thought."_


So in essence, (temporarily) stamp out diversity of opinion and thought in the name of the collective good?

Hmmmm, that sounds eerily familiar.

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

You need a miscelaneous section in all forums, imo.
The political section is unique for a guitar forum and could be a bonus for some.

I feel like I'm beating a dead horse with this one, so it should be the last attempt.
Here's the rub, a lot of people come here for music and gear related subjects.
Those off topic subject belong in the Open Mic and political sections accordingly.

I don't give a shit about your political opinion on anything, if I did, I'd go into that section.
A few guys lost their minds in a recent thread where I was stating the same.

Next time you think up one of those brilliant political snipes, 
pinch that nugget off until you can get yourself into the political section and dump it out in there.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The literal first sentence is "here's an experiment" so why is everyone getting ticked off? Do they not know how experiments work? Would their lives be ruined? I realize not everyone is going to work every day (or works at all) but the outrage seems a little over the top for what was proposed. And it won't be implemented, for a number of reasons.

Where did he say he disagrees with the open mic?

Again, people got upset about the suggestion of a social experiment. Weird. But these are weird times.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I like turtles.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wardo said:


> And as for cleansing, well 3 tablets of Dulcolax along with a gallon of water should produce astonishing results.


Especially if you would like to include self propelled orbiting of Saturn!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

greco said:


> Especially if you would like to include self propelled orbiting of Saturn!


I think you've just uncovered the secret of Saturn's Rings ... lol


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> There is a lot of nastiness here that the owner/mods should have nuked a long time ago. This has lead to a lot less friendly place to come to. I had a PM from a well liked member expressing the same thing. That is one thing.
> 
> Another is the lack of new and interesting threads. There is a lack of them. The acoustic forum is just about dead and in the other forums we hear from the same members over and over, which is good for loyalty but bad for the gene pool.
> 
> ...


Ok Stead, take care.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

...


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Budda said:


> I dont understand your hostility here.





Budda said:


> The literal first sentence is "here's an experiment" so why is everyone getting ticked off? Do they not know how experiments work? Would their lives be ruined? I realize not everyone is going to work every day (or works at all) but the outrage seems a little over the top for what was proposed. And it won't be implemented, for a number of reasons.


The hostility is because it's an existential question for him. So he has more on the line than anyone here. No interest whatsoever in anything guitar related. Without the political angle there is absolutely nothing here for the hero with the flag. The panic is quite evident.

Mark's suggestion would cause some of the chaff to fall by the wayside. That is something that this place could afford if it's really a guitar forum.
It would never be implemented because the only active mods prefer the political area (and political threads in 'open mic') to the rest of the place.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Ooooh...what few others? I wanna know!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

boyscout said:


> ...


Ya, I thought so.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

boyscout said:


> ...


did you write me a letter and delete it? don’t be such a tease. you gotta do a better job of standing behind your word


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Budda said:


> Again, people got upset about the suggestion of a social experiment.


Maybe because they felt that the experiment should be limited to the individuals that want this and see if 'they' can restrict 'themselves' from not viewing the non guitar/gear related subforums.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

But why actually read and process information when it's easier to rant about how everybody else is a whiner who doesn't want to hear other opinions? Seriously, what does reading, critical reflection, nuance, and understanding have to do with discussion and 'debate'? 

The next thing you know, some egg head or good writer is going to argue there is something really weird about simultaneously claiming that everyone is full of crap yet knowledge is somehow common (_common_ sense, right). Geez, what next? Am I am going to have to _explain_ _why/for what reason _I hold a privileged epistemological position that nobody else has? If everyone else would just STFU and listen to me rant about the small slice of lived experience I claim as reality itself, we could have an open debate. But please don't ask me to write or explain why I have this special insight into reality (that's hard) but trust me, I have the truth! In fact, I have so much truth that everyone else should STFU, stop their whining, and listen to me. _This _is why _my_ "right' to debate on guitar forums is so [email protected] important.


This place isn't dying, it's brain dead.

TG



Budda said:


> The literal first sentence is "here's an experiment" so why is everyone getting ticked off? Do they not know how experiments work? Would their lives be ruined? I realize not everyone is going to work every day (or works at all) but the outrage seems a little over the top for what was proposed. And it won't be implemented, for a number of reasons.
> 
> Where did he say he disagrees with the open mic?
> 
> Again, people got upset about the suggestion of a social experiment. Weird. But these are weird times.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Hmm, I think that player has the right attitude.
I love turtles.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Brain dead would be like living the life of a puppet. Kinda like group-think. One person sets a course and the rest fall in line. 

This exact type of debate is what makes most of us appear to be thoughtful
People. A few like to poke. Most like To see respect in the society, while allowing for differing views. 

This place is unique and no one is pushing anyone’s hand to click or not. Self control is a solely human trait however trained and learned it must be to become A part of one’s character. Accepting another right to differ is what makes us all unique. 

I for one like these debates when they’re thoughtful. 

without the non musical elements as additional options here, this place would just be a canadian guitar encyclopedia. Imo

I got Google for that.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

davetcan said:


> I could be wrong but I'll go out on a limb
> 
> Mark has suggested shutting down discussions on this forum related to things that he doesn't agree with.


No, he suggested that way to gauge if this place is dying (the entire point of the thread) was to see what would happen if only guitar related topics were allowed to exist for a week. Would the forum dwindle and become inactive? If it did, we would know that this is not a vibrate community for talking about guitars; it is a community buoyed by non-guitar related discussion despite it's name and (supposed) raison d'etre. It had nothing to do with shutting down discussion he (Mark) doesn't agree with.




> The easiest way to avoid getting upset by things you don't agree with is to simply stop visiting this forum and stick to the rest. Why should the silent 11,000+ members lose out because a few people get upset with things that are occasionally discussed here?
> .


It is not about 'getting upset.' The point is that when one hits 'new posts' upon entering the site, more and more posts seem unrelated to guitar discussion (tons of open mic and classified ads). It seems most of our 11,000 members are long gone (how many have been active in the last month?). Perhaps this is because there are many other places that actually talk about guitar. Their absence is not about being 'upset'; it's about wondering why you keep coming to the grocery store for a hair cut.

TG


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Personally, I would rather talk about guitars and music in general but for some reason I find myself following the threads discussing disagreements between members, until they go too far that is. It also wouldn't bother me if the Random! No more no less thread, which is probably the most popular thread that has ever existed, be moved to the political section because it gives people a forum to discuss anything but guitars and music related topics in general. That said, I would miss GC if it disappeared.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

vadsy said:


> did you write me a letter and delete it? don’t be such a tease. you gotta do a better job of standing behind your word


I was mentioned in the post, as I got an alert I must've missed a nugget of inspiration.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sulphur said:


> I was mentioned in the post, as I got an alert I must've missed a nugget of inspiration.


same. Well, just goes to show...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> There's absolutely no reason to shut it down for a week unless the endgame is "well wasn't that nice, maybe we should leave those nasty forums closed."
> 
> And as for cleansing, well 3 tablets of Dulcolax along with a gallon of water should produce astonishing results.


All you get with a cleansing of dulcolax is crap and 'roids. 2 days later you're back where you started from.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> I like turtles.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> I think you've just uncovered the secret of Saturn's Rings ... lol


Saturn's not the only planet with rings.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Electraglide said:


>


This:


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> This:


I don't get the zombie thing. Last thing I saw with a zombie connection had this guy in it.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

True in 1976, true today.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

SG-Rocker said:


> True in 1976, true today.


Yup, something gets spouted on tv and the sheep start bleating.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

player99 said:


> I like turtles.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> _No, he suggested that way to gauge if this place is dying (the entire point of the thread) was to see what would happen if only guitar related topics were allowed to exist for a week. Would the forum dwindle and become inactive? If it did, we would know that this is not a vibrate community for talking about guitars; it is a community buoyed by non-guitar related discussion despite it's name and (supposed) raison d'etre. It had nothing to do with shutting down discussion he (Mark) doesn't agree with.
> 
> It is not about 'getting upset.' The point is that when one hits 'new posts' upon entering the site, more and more posts seem unrelated to guitar discussion (tons of open mic and classified ads). It seems most of our 11,000 members are long gone (how many have been active in the last month?). Perhaps this is because there are many other places that actually talk about guitar. Their absence is not about being 'upset'; it's about wondering why you keep coming to the grocery store for a hair cut._
> 
> TG


_"No, he suggested that way to gauge if this place is dying (the entire point of the thread) was to see what would happen if only guitar related topics were allowed to exist for a week. Would the forum dwindle and become inactive? If it did, we would know that this is not a vibrate community for talking about guitars; it is a community buoyed by non-guitar related discussion despite it's name and (supposed) raison d'etre. It had nothing to do with shutting down discussion he (Mark) doesn't agree with."
_
To what end? Let's say we shut down all non guitar related discussion and the site "dwindled". Then what. Some people get to say "I told you so"? Again, to what end. Do we keep those forums closed so that the site continues to dwindle? Do you believe that by elimination of off topic discussion that the site will grow? Or do we just lose more members of the community?

And who does all the work trying to figure it out? I don't own the site, Scott no longer owns the site. It's not our call what happens here.


_"It is not about 'getting upset.' The point is that when one hits 'new posts' upon entering the site, more and more posts seem unrelated to guitar discussion (tons of open mic and classified ads). It seems most of our 11,000 members are long gone (how many have been active in the last month?). Perhaps this is because there are many other places that actually talk about guitar. Their absence is not about being 'upset'; it's about wondering why you keep coming to the grocery store for a hair cut."
_
I just hit "new posts". Of the first 2 pages i see 35 of the 40 topics were guitar related. 2 of the 5 that were not were in the Political Forum, which I assume you wouldn't see if you were not a member.

Glad to see you can speak for the 11,000 missing members.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, I was going to say something like that earlier but I kinda lost interest in the discussion.

However, for the so-called experiment to be relevant, you would have to shut down for more than a week; most likely for a few months. So the one week idea is kind of pointless.

Another thing that is pointless, is doing an experiment without any kind of an end goal along the lines of “let’s do this and see what happens then decide whether to keep the the forums in question.” If you’re not conducting an experiment to gain information upon which you are going to take steps in the future then why in the hell are you doing it in the first place.

As for the 11,000 members that were brought into question; people register on websites for many reasons and leave for many reasons. I was a moderator on a car board years ago and a breakdown of the membership showed a very large number of people who posted once or twice and then we’re gone.So whatever that number is it’s not 11,000 and I expect that war, famine disease and disinterest may have taken a few of them along the way.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

But he never said keep the non-music subsections closed indefinitely after the week hiatus...

Again, mountain from mole hill. But what do I know, I've just been here since 07.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hmmmm, so far 12 pages discussing whether or not there is activity on this site,...…


LMAO.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Any 'experiment' that involves the suppression of dialogue known to be found distasteful by the person suggesting the experiment is worthy of criticism.

Factor in shameless media bias, partisan censorship on social media and the recent deliberate suppression of dialogue questioning the COVID panic and yeah, people get weary.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Hmmmm, so far 12 pages discussing whether or not there is activity on this site,...…
> LMAO.


Thanks for my laugh for today!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Is the discussion about turtles over already.^)@#


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

davetcan said:


> I just hit "new posts". Of the first 2 pages i see 35 of the 40 topics were guitar related. 2 of the 5 that were not were in the Political Forum, which I assume you wouldn't see if you were not a member.


I've never tried hitting "New Posts". As a result I don't see everything posted and get frustrated at a list of all the things I don't care about. Perhaps we could modify the "New Posts" option to limit itself to a customized list of things each of us cares about.

Me - I like to dig and browse. I like the exercise.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Hmmmm, so far 12 pages discussing whether or not there is activity on this site,...…
> 
> 
> LMAO.


The issue isn't if there is activity, although that's how it started. The issue is now what type of activity? And this isn't the kind of activity preferred by some.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> I've never tried hitting "New Posts". As a result I don't see everything posted and get frustrated at a list of all the things I don't care about. Perhaps we could modify the "New Posts" option to limit itself to a customized list of things each of us cares about.
> 
> Me - I like to dig and browse. I like the exercise.


Same here, I never use the new post function. I know the areas I like to visit and do that. The only time I really look anywhere else is when someone is complaining about something.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

davetcan said:


> The issue isn't if there is activity, although that's how it started. The issue is now what type of activity? And this isn't the kind of activity preferred by some.



Well as it has been expressed to me at least once or twice, if anyone feels the site is "dying" or unsuitable for their opinions and tastes, nobody has a gun to anyone's head keeping them here.

When things get under my skin here (it happens) I take a little break.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Budda said:


> But he never said keep the non-music subsections closed indefinitely after the week hiatus...
> 
> Again, mountain from mole hill. But what do I know, I've just been here since 07.


I hear you, and agree to a point. I'm still waiting for an answer to my "why close them at all" question. What is the purpose? What is the end game? How would it be done? I certainly don't have the means to either close off entire sections of the Forum or gather data once it's done. But then I wouldn't if I could, unless the vast majority of members were calling for it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A lot of claptrap in this thread. I can assure you of one thing. There will be no wholesale changes made to the format of this site. That time came and went about 10 years ago. I am sure that most of you have now come to the realization that the new owners are not hands on. I also mentioned years ago that forums need to be moderated closely in order to stay within the stated guidelines. I also mentioned long ago that when forums become a certain size they become a community vs a knowledge base. You all got a first hand look at what can happen when you get a bad admin or moderator that chooses to change things to his/her own personal preferences. Do you want that kind of moderation? We can give it to you if you prefer. Like Dave said, we don't have any blood in game. If I were to play that game there would be probably 10 people banned today.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

davetcan said:


> I just hit "new posts". Of the first 2 pages i see *35 of the 40 topics were guitar related*. 2 of the 5 that were not were in the Political Forum, which I assume you wouldn't see if you were not a member. Glad to see you can speak for the 11,000 missing members.


  What a shocker! 

Facts, one.

Gassy sanctimonious assertions about the death of guitar-related discussion in this forum, zero.

The word "pointless" has been used in a few recent posts. What seems completely pointless is moaning and whining and insulting people here, in one of very few sections of this forum specifically NOT for the purpose of guitar-related discussion, about how little guitar-related discussion there is here.

Maybe some people just can't see the irony in that. Or maybe they had to ignore it achieve an objective different from the one that they were pretending to be concerned about.

Moderator Dave has shown you folks the light... there are LOTS of places in this forum for the discussion you've said that you want and it's alive and well. Great news! Go there and multiply.

Now, how 'bout those turtles?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

GuitarsCanada said:


> ...claptrap.


Could the moderators please monitor my comments closely? I am tired of saying stupid shit but just can't seem to stop.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

You would not want to stop the open mic. Why? because several people on here don't even play a guitar or have any knowledge of it. That is clear if you watch where they post. Without the open mic they are gone some where else or to the Political section.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

For a time I belonged to the local British Car Club. We'd get together for a monthly dinner. It was a social thing for people who happened to own British cars. We talked about cars and lots of other stuff both related to cars - and not. Kids, work, roads, Europe, world events, etc. That club would have lasted one meeting if there was a sign over the door saying "You must only talk about British cars in this room".


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Another thing that is pointless, is doing an experiment without any kind of an end goal along the lines of “let’s do this and see what happens then decide whether to keep the the forums in question.” If you’re not conducting an experiment to gain information upon which you are going to take steps in the future then why in the hell are you doing it in the first place.


This is exactly the issue I see. It's a pretty pointless experiment.

The best thing active posters can do if they want to see other sections of the site flourish is to post in them. Open Mic doesn't even get a massive amount of posts (compared to a huge forum), no section outside classifieds really does. It's just that there are a lot of posts that catch on and stay active. 

I don't engage in the political section, but shutting down an active section on a forum that isn't crazy active seems silly.

So ya, I don't really get a lot of the discussion going on here. If someone doesn't like a section, don't use it. If you want to see a section grow, contribute content. But if you aren't doing either you can't really complain.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

allthumbs56 said:


> For a time I belonged to the local British Car Club. We'd get together for a monthly dinner. It was a social thing for people who happened to own British cars. We talked about cars and lots of other stuff both related to cars - and not. Kids, work, roads, Europe, world events, etc. That club would have lasted one meeting if there was a sign over the door saying "You must only talk about British cars in this room".


Good point. Very valid in just about any social setting. A forum is really no different except for the physical contact. But the same as you would not sit in a room with a bunch of people and ridicule and curse them out for their beliefs, you should not do it here. Of course there will always be exceptions and people do get into arguments regardless of the setting. That's where moderation plays a role. Allow the disagreement, allow the argument, but the name calling and ridiculing must be addressed. We try as much as we can to do that.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

boyscout said:


> how 'bout those turtles?


I used to work in the Laura Secord plant back in the 80's where they were made.
Nothing like having a turtle fresh off of the conveyor belt when the caramel is still soft and warm.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

Can we have a Wal-Mart appreciation subsection?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I used to work in the Laura Secord plant back in the 80's where they were made.
> Nothing like having a turtle fresh off of the conveyor belt when the caramel is still soft and warm.


I worked at Sara Lee for a few years in the food service division offices (fancier restaurant products). Every day at 11 we had to have 'taste panel' where we tried new products and compared it to competitors. For so long after I left that job, I'd get crazy sugar cravings every day around 11.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@laristotle and @torndownunit 

Neilson's plant for me. Toronto early '70's. Ice cream on the way out every day, too.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> Is the discussion about turtles over already.^)@#


Not sure


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Reminds me of this, In some Sense see quote see bottom. 

Let the people be, and control only the necessary involving physical safety and profanity. Beyond that stay out of neighborhoods you don’t like. You are the driver of Your own car. 

“When the people fear the government, it’s tyranny. 
When the government fears the people, it’s liberty.”

Thomas Jefferson


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

davetcan said:


> _"_
> To what end? Let's say we shut down all non guitar related discussion and the site "dwindled". Then what. Some people get to say "I told you so"? Again, to what end. Do we keep those forums closed so that the site continues to dwindle? Do you believe that by elimination of off topic discussion that the site will grow? Or do we just lose more members of the community?


The entire point of an experiment is to find out what happens. Maybe the site dwindles or maybe it doesn't. If it does we can think about ways to get people here to discuss guitars. If the site doesn't dwindle, then we know that non-music related topics are NOT hurting the forum and we can move on from this recurring discussion. The point isn't for any group to 'win' or say 'I told you so' it is to maintain a healthy, active, and growing virtual community. I believe this would also have been @mhammer reasoning. 



> And who does all the work trying to figure it out? I don't own the site, Scott no longer owns the site. It's not our call what happens here.


That's a fair point. I'm sure there are people here with an understanding of methodology and research design who could do some of the leg work (I would be happy to help) but at the end of the day none of us own the forum.




> I just hit "new posts". Of the first 2 pages i see 35 of the 40 topics were guitar related. 2 of the 5 that were not were in the Political Forum, which I assume you wouldn't see if you were not a member.
> 
> Glad to see you can speak for the 11,000 missing members.


Obviously it will vary depending on when one enters the site. When I hit 'new posts' this morning there were 15 new posts: 6 were in the 'open mic', 4 were FS with one more being about a kijiji alert (for sale post). That leaves only 4 of 15 posts as guitar discussion topics. I don't subscribe to the political forum so I don't know about those counts. 

I in know way positioned myself as speaking for and missing members. _You _quoted the 11,000 member count as proof that this place isn't dying. I asked how many of those members have posted in the last 2 months and questioned if we can assume this total count is a sign of health. I did wonder if the missing members tired of the non-musical discussion here; I didn't speak for them.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I think Canadian Tire should just go back to selling tires like they used to and see if that affects their business.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Budda said:


> mountain from mole hill


@mhammer

Q? Why did the turtle stick out his neck?

A! To have his head cut off.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Wardo said:


> However, for the so-called experiment to be relevant, you would have to shut down for more than a week; most likely for a few months. So the one week idea is kind of pointless..


I don't think it would need to be a few months, but you are right that more than a week would be best. 




> Another thing that is pointless, is doing an experiment without any kind of an end goal along the lines of “let’s do this and see what happens then decide whether to keep the the forums in question.” If you’re not conducting an experiment to gain information upon which you are going to take steps in the future then why in the hell are you doing it in the first place..


I'm not entirely sure I see what point you are trying to establish (I don't recall anyone saying to do the experiment for no reason). All kinds of experiments are done without an 'end goal.' The entire point of an experiment is to gain knowledge and there is no way you can "plan what to do" until you have knowledge of what is going on. As I said to Davetcan, the experiment may actually show that the non-music posts are NOT driving people away. If that is the case, we can finally lay this recurring discussion/debate to rest. 



> As for the 11,000 members that were brought into question; people register on websites for many reasons and leave for many reasons. I was a moderator on a car board years ago and a breakdown of the membership showed a very large number of people who posted once or twice and then we’re gone.So whatever that number is it’s not 11,000 and I expect that war, famine disease and disinterest may have taken a few of them along the way.


The 11,000 member figure was Davetcan's not mine. I simply wanted to know how many of these members have been active in the last two months in hopes of seeing if this 11,000 number indicates the group's vitality in any way (the OP is about if this place is dying after all).


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> I think Canadian Tire should just go back to selling tires like they used to and see if that affects their business.


Yeah I was thinking that too. 

Whatever it is that generates revenue on this website I would presume that the number of clickety clicks has something to do with it. 

So it makes sense to cut out a couple of the forums that are fairly active.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

The world seems to be in a big thought control experiment right now, hey let's do it here too!


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Wardo said:


> Whatever it is that generates revenue on this website I would presume that the number of clickety clicks has something to do with it. So it makes sense to cut out a couple of the forums that are fairly active.


Yeah, TorStar is paying for this site out of the goodness of its heart, and would probably expand and improve it if there was more guitar discussion on it, even if that meant less traffic on the site.

Not.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Let's mod the bans to ban the mods.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> I think Canadian Tire should just go back to selling tires like they used to and see if that affects their business.


Is their business dying? That was the original issue in this thread.




Wardo said:


> Yeah I was thinking that too.
> 
> Whatever it is that generates revenue on this website I would presume that the number of clickety clicks has something to do with it.
> 
> So it makes sense to cut out a couple of the forums that are fairly active.


It does if over the longer term those forums eventually drive people away. Much like a newly introduced character in a TV show may prove popular and profitable for awhile but eventually grow tiresome and drive people away. 




boyscout said:


> Yeah, TorStar is paying for this site out of the goodness of its heart, and would probably expand and improve it if there was more guitar discussion on it, even if that meant less traffic on the site.
> 
> Not.


It might be the better long term move.

At any rate this has all jumped the shark and the OT is basically ignored. Time for some sunshine.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Increase the community is the objective. Imo 

I don’t think hosting social effect experiments will likely encourage more people to join our much loved community.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

boyscout said:


> What a shocker!
> 
> Facts, one.
> 
> ...



Turtles smell.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Distortion said:


> You would not want to stop the open mic. Why? because several people on here don't even play a guitar or have any knowledge of it. That is clear if you watch where they post. Without the open mic they are gone some where else or to the Political section.



I hadn't noticed that about anybody.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

cdntac said:


> Can we have a Wal-Mart appreciation subsection?



With a 'People of Walmart' thread stickied!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

colchar said:


> With a 'People of Walmart' thread stickied!


You can go from this








to this


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

1. I fully understand the point of an experiment. I fail to understand the need for this one.

2. Understanding of methodology and research design is not an issue, access to the data is.

3. I just checked the New Post pages again and about 75% are guitar related. This is for the first 40 posts.

4. 11,000 isn't "my number" it's just a fact. I have no way of determining how many of that number are still active. When I signed in a few minutes ago we had 456 people/robots logged in - Total: 456 (members: 103, guests: 278, robots: 75)' Of that, as you can see, 103 are members.

So at the moment we have 2 members asking for an experiment, 1 or 2 who are somewhat supportive, around 6 to 10 who are against it, and everyone else is likely oblivious or couldn't care less.


While it may be somewhat interesting it is also not going to happen. If for the simple reason that no one here can make it happen. Kind of brings to mind this image.











You could always PM the new owners and ask for their support in conducting an experiment.




traynor_garnet said:


> The entire point of an experiment is to find out what happens. Maybe the site dwindles or maybe it doesn't. If it does we can think about ways to get people here to discuss guitars. If the site doesn't dwindle, then we know that non-music related topics are NOT hurting the forum and we can move on from this recurring discussion. The point isn't for any group to 'win' or say 'I told you so' it is to maintain a healthy, active, and growing virtual community. I believe this would also have been @mhammer reasoning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

There is a constantly moving target here. Enjoy the nice weather.

(PS You forgot grandpa Simpson’s ‘moderator’ name tag).  




davetcan said:


> 1. I fully understand the point of an experiment. I fail to understand the need for this one.
> 
> 2. Understanding of methodology and research design is not an issue, access to the data is.
> 
> ...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> There is a constantly moving target here. Enjoy the nice weather.
> 
> (PS You forgot grandpa Simpson’s ‘moderator’ name tag).


There actually is no target 

TTFN!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'll bet Steadlys having a good laugh right now.
*Is GC Dying?*
212 posts and counting. Way to go Stead.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> I'll bet Steadlys having a good laugh right now.
> *Is GC Dying?*
> 212 posts and counting. Way to go Stead.


He should know in a month or so when he checks back in.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Bumper cover repair complete! 

[No further need to check this thread while epoxy and Bondo and paint dries.] 

Over and out.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

davetcan said:


> He should know in a month or so when he checks back in.


As a joke we should make it look like we've shut down all the forums except for the acoustic one. 

He'd think he was God


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> As a joke we should make it look like we've shut down all the forums except for the acoustic one.
> 
> He'd think he was God


Or when he tries to log in give him a "that page no longer exists" message.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Or when he tries to log in give him a "that page no longer exists" message.


Bring back al3d for a 1-off event?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

keto said:


> Bring back al3d for a 1-off event?


LOL, we'd all be gone by now.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

davetcan said:


> You could always PM the new owners and ask for their support in conducting an experiment.


NO!!!!!!! Remember the last guy emailed them and became the forum ISIS, deleting me, other members, bans, threads and almost took the house down.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

As long as the Random thread keeps going this one will and there is no need to experiment. Just wondering is there a bigger thread than the Random one? 


traynor_garnet said:


> There is a constantly moving target here. Enjoy the nice weather.
> 
> (PS You forgot grandpa Simpson’s ‘moderator’ name tag).


Isn't his name Abe? And at the moment the nice weather here is somewhere else.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Damned turtles.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Woooohooo.....just posting in this thread for no other reason than to post in the thread. nothing to add

GC is dead. Long live GC

the sky is falling!!

only two seats left on the big boat, all the animals are already onboard. step right up


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

OK so let's do the experiment. But to be fair, we have to ban a different topic every week. 1st week, ban guitars. 2nd week ban pedals and so on.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bolero said:


> Woooohooo.....just posting in this thread for no other reason that to post in the thread. nothing to add
> 
> GC is dead. Long live GC
> 
> ...


And watch where you step....after the cows and hippos and elephants maybe you should float on behind.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I may join the political section to discuss guitars, gear and music.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sulphur said:


> I may join the political section to discuss guitars, gear and music.


...or turtles, or ford fairlanes or vacuums or pointy bra pictures from the 50's


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> ...or pointy bra pictures from the 50's


Canadian invention. Or was that the wonder bra. Ah, well, it's all good. Mostly.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

player99 said:


> OK so let's do the experiment. But to be fair, we have to ban a different topic every week. 1st week, ban guitars. 2nd week ban pedals and so on.


Ban basses on days ending in "Y"? And we have too much accordion discussion. Hope someone revives this as a zombie thread in 2030 - if we survive that long.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

sulphur said:


> I may join the political section to discuss guitars, gear and music.


It's friendlier


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> It's friendlier


That’s true. 

Reading many of the threads in the open mic, and particularly the recent ones about politics supposedly creeping into discussions outside the political forum etc, it appears to be an obscene shit fest. 

The people who post in the political forum are, for the most part, more tolerant than those who would have it closed down notwithstanding that they don’t even access that forum.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

allthumbs56 said:


> It's friendlier


Sure it is, I've been in there and tired of the BS.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

The Political forum is too political. Please delete it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Sure it is, I've been in there and tired of the BS.


Friendlier?

As long as you lean in the right direction.

Do people want to shut it down? I like the fact that it's there.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Wardo said:


> That’s true.
> 
> Reading many of the threads in the open mic, and particularly the recent ones about politics supposedly creeping into discussions outside the political forum etc, it appears to be an obscene shit fest.
> 
> The people who post in the political forum are, for the most part, *more tolerant* than those who would have it closed down notwithstanding that they don’t even access that forum.


I like that better than "Friendlier"


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> I've never tried hitting "New Posts". As a result I don't see everything posted and get frustrated at a list of all the things I don't care about. Perhaps we could modify the "New Posts" option to limit itself to a customized list of things each of us cares about.
> 
> Me - I like to dig and browse. I like the exercise.


Like you, I've never tried the "New Posts" button. Perhaps that's the problem. Therefore, the button should be banned, at least as an experiment.

Better yet, if people really want to try an experiment that won't potentially disable or destroy this place, they should start up their own *pure-guitar-related forum* to compete with this one. Then each and every member could make their choice and go to the forum that represents their wants and needs. It's kinda like democracy, but the difference here is everyone wins.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Like you, I've never tried the "New Posts" button. Perhaps that's the problem. Therefore, the button should be banned, at least as an experiment.
> 
> Better yet, if people really want to try an experiment that won't potentially disable or destroy this place, they should start up their own *pure-guitar-related forum* to compete with this one. Then each and every member could make their choice and go to the forum that represents their wants and needs. It's kinda like democracy, but the difference here is everyone wins.


After 14+ years of being a member I tried the "New Posts" button this morning. It was at least 3 pages before I found something worth looking at. I won't use it again - but I do suggest we change the spelling to "Poast" as per modern internet English.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> After 14+ years of being a member I tried the "New Posts" button this morning. It was at least 3 pages before I found something worth looking at. I won't use it again - but I do suggest we change the spelling to "Poast" as per modern internet English.


Spell checker would change that to the 'merican, 'past' and then someone would bitch 'cause the posts are too new.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

High/Deaf said:


> Like you, I've never tried the "New Posts" button. Perhaps that's the problem. Therefore, the button should be banned, at least as an experiment.
> 
> Better yet, if people really want to try an experiment that won't potentially disable or destroy this place, they should start up their own *pure-guitar-related forum* to compete with this one. Then each and every member could make their choice and go to the forum that represents their wants and needs. It's kinda like democracy, but the difference here is everyone wins.


That would only work if you removed guitars from Guitars Canada. One site could be called Guitars & Music Stuff and the other Jokes, Cars & Other Stuff. Might work. Any takers?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Friendlier?
> 
> As long as you lean in the right direction.
> 
> Do people want to shut it down? I like the fact that it's there.


Mark made a suggestion to "experiment" a few pages back.
I don't care if it's there or not, but never once suggested that it be banished.
I do care that some feel the need to spread their political opinions throughout the forum.

I've been accused of being a snitch, told to leave for other forums and I'm sure that I'm one of the whiners and "Karens" for telling people to keep that shit in the appropriate place.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sulphur said:


> Mark made a suggestion to "experiment" a few pages back.
> I don't care if it's there or not, but never once suggested that it be banished.
> I do care that some feel the need to spread their political opinions throughout the forum.
> 
> I've been accused of being a snitch, told to leave for other forums and I'm sure that I'm one of the whiners and "Karens" for telling people to keep that shit in the appropriate place.


yea, much friendlier there. just look how well things go on the side with some rules.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> ...the button should be banned, at least as an experiment....


Burn the Button !!! It’s evil and it’s the Devil’s Work; no good can come of it .. lol


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

terrible button. it shows new posts but not the recently viewed posts because thats a separate button actually showing all of the posts, a very misleading terrible button it is. like trying to program the time on a VCR, its gonna getcha. so you find yourself on page four of new posts looking for your favourite "complain about fancy socks" thread not realizing you've already complained in it and its still on page one under recently viewed but not new... how is that possibly?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Mark made a suggestion to "experiment" a few pages back.
> I don't care if it's there or not, but never once suggested that it be banished.
> I do care that some feel the need to spread their political opinions throughout the forum.
> 
> I've been accused of being a snitch, told to leave for other forums and I'm sure that I'm one of the whiners and "Karens" for telling people to keep that shit in the appropriate place.


I can join that group because I have and will report political posts that are outside of the politics forum. It's not something I do super frequently, but I have. The reason being that where 'open mic' on some forums would include politics, we have a dedicated political sub here. People can talk about whatever they want politics wise there. Politics don't really need to be forced into non-political threads just to try to start an argument. If that thinking makes me a whiner, then I guess I am a whiner. If a post is reported, the mods make the decision and it's left at that.

I don't agree with any subs being shut down at all though (not that they will be). They exist because people use them and enjoy them. I think the whole experiment idea is silly too.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Dying ???

Is GC sick ?,?

Or is it the members


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm all right Jack keep your hands off of my stack


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> Dying ???
> 
> Is GC sick ?,?
> 
> Or is it the members


Sick as in 90's skater lingo?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Frenchy99 said:


> Dying ???
> 
> Is GC sick ?,?
> 
> Or is it the members


OK, now you are asking epistemological trick questions that can only be addressed on the political forum.. lol


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Mark made a suggestion to "experiment" a few pages back.
> I don't care if it's there or not, but never once suggested that it be banished.
> I do care that some feel the need to spread their political opinions throughout the forum.
> 
> I've been accused of being a snitch, told to leave for other forums and I'm sure that I'm one of the whiners and "Karens" for telling people to keep that shit in the appropriate place.


Not really, I think you're like me and are human but very conscious of where you're at when you post.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Please continue to point it out. 



sulphur said:


> Mark made a suggestion to "experiment" a few pages back.
> I don't care if it's there or not, but never once suggested that it be banished.
> I do care that some feel the need to spread their political opinions throughout the forum.
> 
> I've been accused of being a snitch, told to leave for other forums and I'm sure that I'm one of the whiners and "Karens" for telling people to keep that shit in the appropriate place.





torndownunit said:


> I can join that group because I have and will report political posts that are outside of the politics forum. It's not something I do super frequently, but I have. The reason being that where 'open mic' on some forums would include politics, we have a dedicated political sub here. People can talk about whatever they want politics wise there. Politics don't really need to be forced into non-political threads just to try to start an argument. If that thinking makes me a whiner, then I guess I am a whiner. If a post is reported, the mods make the decision and it's left at that.
> 
> I don't agree with any subs being shut down at all though (not that they will be). They exist because people use them and enjoy them. I think the whole experiment idea is silly too.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

davetcan said:


> Please continue to point it out.


If your neighbour has a dog that shits on your lawn, and all you do is clean up after it, that dog will just continue to shit on your lawn.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sulphur said:


> If your neighbour has a dog that shits on your lawn, and all you do is clean up after it, that dog will just continue to shit on your lawn.


what if you like that neighbour and you get along with him?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

vadsy said:


> what if you like that neighbour and you get along with him?


You tell him about his dog and to stop it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sulphur said:


> You tell him about his dog and to stop it.


hmm, you make sense., but what if he gets upset with you and stops bringing his dog over to shit on your lawn and you miss the company and the chance to pick up shit while he tells you about how he would pick shit up if he was in charge of the dog?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

vadsy said:


> hmm, you make sense., but what if he gets upset with you and stops bringing his dog over to shit on your lawn and you miss the company and the chance to pick up shit while he tells you about how he would pick shit up if he was in charge of the dog?


I think that we'll have to continue this conversation in the political forum.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sulphur said:


> I think that we'll have to continue this conversation in the political forum.


I'm going to go shit on my neighbours lawn first


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 314012


I'd kill the owner personally, but to each their own.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

davetcan said:


> I'd kill the owner personally, but to each their own.


But then you'd have this.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> But then you'd have this.


Well I'm not sure why I'd have the x-ray version but I already walk the neighbours dog and bag his shit, I enjoy the walk.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

tolerance as per its true definition in not a good word.. there 's always a trade off when people tolerate something. just my 2 cents.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Maybe some of GC is dying...…


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm dying too.......


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Guitar101 said:


> That would only work if you removed guitars from Guitars Canada. One site could be called Guitars & Music Stuff and the other Jokes, Cars & Other Stuff. Might work. Any takers?


Nope. Why would you need to remove guitars from this forum? The 'experiment' was comparing this forum in it's current form (including guitars and related) to one with only guitars and related and none of the other stuff. Removing guitars from this forum makes the 'experiment' useless and we wouldn't learn anything.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

1.The owners want traffic...
2.Some members like the pissing contests in the political section...
3.Some members want a controlled safe space...
4.Some want guitar and music talk only... 

The owners number one concern is site traffic, and how to increase it...and it`s their call on how to do that.

First Observation-The political section won`t offend anyone if they can`t read the comments, so don`t look in there if ya can`t handle it, and don`t be a little bitch cause others CAN handle it.

I read a complaint regarding people who only come here for the Open Mic and Political Pundit....so what? It`s still more site traffic. I have been playing guitar for 4 years...would you rather a bombard the board with questions that have been answered a million times or should I just quietly read until I have enough knowledge to actually share something that promotes thought and learning?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The idea that Mark thinks certain people should disappear from the site is laughable.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Budda said:


> The idea that Mark thinks certain people should disappear from the site is laughable.


did mark get disappeared?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> did mark get disappeared?


Wont happen. May have decided to take a break though.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Wont happen. May have decided to take a break though.


Convenient


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> Convenient


But for who?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Wont happen. May have decided to take a break though.


I certainly hope very much that this is the case and that Mark has not left the forum.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

are posts disappearing outta here?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

vadsy said:


> are posts disappearing outta here?


Yep.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sulphur said:


> Yep.


for the best probably, we don't deserve nice things


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Ha, it's pretty awesome how he went out! 

Inspiring actually . Tip of the hat @mhammer 

TG


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I think it's safe to say that even tho steady has left the building and mhammer is taking a break....at least from the open mic site..... GC is still alive and kicking and hasn't breathed it's last breath yet. As for the "great" experiment, well there is this. 




about as close as we need I think.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

What did they say? (The deleted posts.)


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

What if Steadfastly and MHammer are the same guy?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

player99 said:


> What did they say? (The deleted posts.)


He deleted everything EXCEPT his open mic posts. All of his posts in the actual guitar/music sections are gone.

As I said above, it’s a brilliant way to go out!

TG


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

traynor_garnet said:


> He deleted everything EXCEPT his open mic posts. All of his posts in the actual guitar/music sections are gone.
> 
> As I said above, it’s a brilliant way to go out!
> 
> TG


Who?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> He deleted everything EXCEPT his open mic posts. All of his posts in the actual guitar/music sections are gone.
> 
> As I said above, it’s a brilliant way to go out!
> 
> TG


He did?

Craig Anderton interview


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Deleting all your posts sounds like a lot of work for nothing.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Deleting all your posts sounds like a lot of work for nothing.


The equivalent of taking your ball and going home........................


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

From what I can see his posts are still here and he was last on the site yesterday. He hasn't actually posted anything since Monday.

He would be a huge loss and I sincerely hope he's just taking a time out.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll just say that if we've managed to drive Mark away the site is diminished from my perspective.

It's not so hard to get under my skin but I think it takes a lot to bug Mark to the extent that he would have had enough.

In other words and as always (IMO) it takes a high level of ASSHOLE to do so.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

player99 said:


> Who?


No one.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> I'll just say that if we've managed to drive Mark away the site is diminished from my perspective.
> 
> It's not so hard to get under my skin but I think it takes a lot to bug Mark to the extent that he would have had enough.
> 
> In other words and as always (IMO) it takes a high level of ASSHOLE to do so.


Maybe he's just conducting his own experiment?
If you can't pull the perceived problem from the forum, pull one's self out of the forum?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Sorry to all, this one is on me. I didn’t see that ‘search this forum only’ was checked because it was partially hidden on my phone.

I thought it was a hilarious but unfortunate move, but it never happened. Sorry once again. 

TG



davetcan said:


> From what I can see his posts are still here and he was last on the site yesterday. He hasn't actually posted anything since Monday.
> 
> He would be a huge loss and I sincerely hope he's just taking a time out.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

FAKE NEWS !!!!!! .. lol


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

You gotta admit, this place is a bit of a circle jerk, where 95% of it is the same dozen dudes yammering on amongst themselves about stuff that has nothing to do with guitars.

But that’s cool.

I guess.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Delores Streisand said:


> You gotta admit, this place is a bit of a circle jerk, where 95% of it is the same dozen dudes yammering on amongst themselves about stuff that has nothing to do with guitars.
> 
> But that’s cool.
> 
> I guess.



I was worried our circle jerk wouldn't go as planned..... but in the end, everyone came together.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

The Guitar Center isn't dying.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> The Guitar Center isn't dying.


Must be, I can't find any in Canada. 


TheYanChamp said:


> I was worried our circle jerk wouldn't go as planned..... but in the end, everyone came together.


Nice hand cream. Does it have Coconut Oil?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Too bad you can't transplant a sense of humor into some people; have it as an option on the organ donor card or something.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Too bad you can't transplant a sense of humor into some people; have it as an option on the organ donor card or something.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Wardo said:


> Too bad you can't transplant a sense of humor into some people; have it as an option on the organ donor card or something.


Would that then make you funny?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

sulphur said:


> Would that then make you funny?


I was expecting that.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

@Wardo is funny in a funny way.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

.. lol


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Are people giving Mark a hard time? Sure as fuck hope not.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I follow few long posts usually. This one I've been following. I have not seen anyone commenting on Mark as a person or his character (which have always been cordial and very generous/helpful IMO). His suggestion is being scrutinized firmly which, given he's an intellectual IMHO, he should be accustomed to somewhat and easy with. 

I would have respectfully rebuked anyone who crossed the line as he has every right to his initial idea , as we all do.


----------

